# I've been cured!!



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

No, no I haven't. But I do see posts about people who supposedly have. I don't know if it's because I'm a closet-pessimist or the lack of trust I have, but I don't think I believe them...
Sometimes I lose hope of ever getting better and have these terrible visions about dying alone and unhappy, but when I read these posts it makes me think that maybe -just maybe- they're real. 
To the point. I would like to know people that have recovered, or mildly recovered, from SA. It doesn't have to be a drastic change, just you noticing the difference within yourself and comparing this year with the last and being able to tell yourself, "Wow, I've changed quite a bit". You know? Maybe this will lift my spirits...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm fully recovered. As long as I get enough sleep, healthy food, exercise and don't shut myself off from others...I'M CURED, HALLELUJAH SISTER. But I share your skepticism when someone says, "I'm cured and i"m leaving this site." If you're cured why wouldn't you want to help others get over it??

I thought this post was going to be about aged meats and whatnot. (Cured) What a disappointment.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

My social anxiety is much less in the last three months. I have been active on this forum and I have attended about 5 toastmaster meetings. I read and reread David Burns book "When Panic Attacks" and read and reread the book "Dying with Embarassment". I have discussed my social anxiety with my friends. Telling my friends really lifted the monkey on my back. 

I find myself talking to strangers, grocery clerks, neighbors. I have been to a couple of cookouts and had lunch with complete strangers. I would have ignored these invitation. I am more active in my church.

I understand my anxiety will never be cured but I must work to lessen its impact on my life. To do so, I must do things that I fear in small steps.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I started a thread a week or two ago that regarded my disinterest in the idea of being "cured" since removing _all_ social anxiety _permanently_ is neither feasible nor helpful.

Reducing one's monthly average of overall social anxiety is a better goal, and I do think this happens, as it has happened to me in many contexts. I don't think measuring differences from day to day or week to week is very useful though, as long-term changes seem to operate more on the monthly or yearly scale.

In addition, I don't think that our progress is immune to slipping/reverting back from time to time. There isn't some static level of social anxiety that we experience every single day, that gradually goes down/up, and never strays from the downward (or upward) path. There is a lot of variance in reality.

I am also skeptical of the sudden "I'm completely cured" posts, as it reminds me of those "miracle" televangelist shows where people suddenly can see or walk. I don't outright dismiss the "My SA is completely gone!" people, but I don't necessarily believe them fully either.

Again, I definitely think that social anxiety can be significantly reduced as a long-term average, but I highly doubt it can come with the snap of a finger.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

ardrum said:


> In addition, I don't think that our progress is immune to slipping/reverting back from time to time. There isn't some static level of social anxiety that we experience every single day, that gradually goes down/up, and never strays from the downward (or upward) path. There is a lot of variance in reality.


I agree that my progress is not ironclad. I could slip back from time to time. I took a leave of absence from my consulting job because my SA was having a negative impact on my job performance. I am eager to go back to work to see how I perform in meetings and seminars. I used to be very nervous and rarely spoke. I am certain to suffer some setbacks but I am more aware of my SA now.


----------

